# What is it 4? Vintage crimping tool of some sort



## yag113 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi! I have an old crimping tool? of some sort. Does it have a specific purpose?

Gay Frazee
Shore Wildlife Rehab


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like a saw set.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

+1 sawset.

Edit: It looks incomplete. Go to this page from a great site about sawsets:
http://members.acmenet.net/~con12a/saw%20set%20website/plier4.htm

Yours is the first Ellrich one halfway down the page.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks to me like the anvil area isn't right for a saw set? , I have one that looks just like this, it was used by hydro workers with a lead plug to crimp the wire on your house meter to ensure no tampering.
Not the electrical wire, rather a twisted wire locking the cover on.


----------



## yag113 (Nov 1, 2013)

Two more photos in case it helps. Looked at the link… didn't see anything exactly the same but saw set sounds plausible,

BTW, the people of this forum are way more on top of things than my peafowl forum! Thanks for the speedy replies!


----------



## yag113 (Nov 1, 2013)

oops, sorry, sent the same picture twice!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

how about a view looking down the business end? I still think it's an Ellrich #1ES missing the adjustment screw and the placement bracket.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm with Joe.


















Second one is yours.


----------



## yag113 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ah ha! That is it! There is a hole on the top with nothing in it, the missing adjustment screw. And I relooked at the one Joe mentioned in the link… The Elrich 1ES … it's a twin minus the screw.
THANKS!


----------

